# 7oz chero cola bottles alabama



## Dragon0421 (Apr 20, 2011)

I went through some of my bottles the other day and found 2 odd balls how long did they make a 7oz chero bottle i have all kinds of 6 1/2 but not 7 oz these 2 are from birmingham and decatur alabama was wondering how long and how many 7 oz are there. Just an odd question never payed much attention until i found these. Just thought i would through it out there.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Apr 20, 2011)

marked to where you can see better the 7 oz


----------



## celerycola (Apr 20, 2011)

From the Chero-Cola book:


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a 7oz from Flomaton, AL.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2011)

I really don't know much about Chero Cola, but I can't help but wonder if there is an age factor tied in somewhere? Meaning that one series of sizes might be be older than the others. Perhaps the 7 oz first and then the 6 oz and 6 1/2 oz second. (Or visa versa) ???

 My one and only "Chero - A Perfect Cola" bottle is the one shown below. It is an Acl - LGW -  6 oz - and dated 1945.

 SPBOB


----------



## Duane73 (Apr 23, 2011)

*[color=#800000 size=5]CHERO COLA[/color]* 




 In *1905*, due to strong sales of their newly created drinks, Hatcher and his father organized their bottling operation into the Union Bottling Works and added Chero-Cola to their line of soft drinks. 
 Chero-Cola was a sweet caramel colored soft drink developed by a pharmacist named Claude Hatcher in Columbus, Georgia in *1905*.  From that time until *1912*, an indeterminate number of circle-name, paper label bottles were distributed by the Union Bottling Works of Columbus, GA. 



*PRE 1912* 
 Paper Labels on Union Bottle Works Bottles 

*1912* 
 Embossed Bottle, Arc Script Name (N) 

*1913-1914* 
 Embossed Bottle, Angled Script Name (N) 

*1915-1923* 
 Embossed Bottle, Angled Block Name (N) 

*1923-1934* 
 Embossed Bottle, Twist Design 



*1934-*​ A few Painted Label Chero-Cola bottles were issued after *1934*, with a yellow label in the middle.




 Chero-Cola bottles seemed to have evolved in two basic designs, the "angled" design, and the "twist" design. Two size variations have been noted, a 6-1/2 oz, and a 7 oz bottle. Three glass colors have been recorded, clear, aqua (light green), and green. 
 The arc script embossed bottle with the name placed in an arc on the neck and a paper label in the middle was considered the first franchise bottle.    
 From *1913* to *1914*, the bottles contained an angled script name on the bottle neck.  All bottles through *1914* were "Bimal" (two piece bottles with applied neck) bottles. 
 Beginning in *1915* all bottles were ABM or single unit construction bottles.  The angled-block letter design bottles, which are the most common of the bottle generations, appeared from *1915* to *1922*.  These bottles also contained paper labels in the middle. 
 From *1923* until *1934* the twist design bottle was issued with the name embossed in the middle.  The twist design eliminated the need for a paper label with all of the needed information actually embossed on the face of the bottle. The earliest date found on this bottle design is *1923*.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 23, 2011)

As for the size question and it's corresponding years, I would believe that Celery Soda might know something about that. He did write a book about the brand.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info looks like he has another book i am going to have to pic up. Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## Jody35150 (Apr 25, 2011)

Duane73

 Have you ever heard of, or come across, a source for detailed information on individual bottlers?  I seek info on two Alabama towns, Sylacauga & Talladega, but the resources  for local research are limited.  The bottles are there, but the history is sorely lacking.

 Thanks,


----------



## Duane73 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't say I have..I have a list of cities I found but it is not complete...Check out some sanborn maps..I found the Cartersville GA bottler where I live was only a round a short time 4 years max.. The list is below and I know it not complete. I have some Ga bottles that are not listed here..






 BIRMINGHAM AL 
 DECATUR AL 
DOTHAN AL
ENTERPRISE AL
 FLORENCE AL 

FT PAYNE AL
 GADSDEN AL
HEADLAND AL
HURTSBORO AL
 MOBILE AL

MONTGOMERY ALA
 SELMA AL
TUSCALOOSA AL
 PINE BLUFF AR
CHIPLEY FL

 JACKSONVILLE FL
MIAMI FL
 PENSACOLA FL
PERRY FL
 ATHENS GA

 ATLANTA GA 
 AUGUSTA GA
BLAKELY GA
CANTON GA
 CARTERSVILLE GA

 CARROLLTON GA
 COLUMBUS GA
 CORDELE GA
 COVINGTON GA
DAWSON GA

 DONALDSONVILLE GA
 GRIFFIN GA
 MACON GA
NEWNAN GA
 ROME GA

 SPARTA GA
 SWAINSBORO GA
THOMASVILLE GA
 VALDOSTA GA
 WINDER GA

MIDDLESBORO KY
OWENSBORO KY
PADUCAH KY
BLOOMINGTON IL
 FT WAYNE IN

GREENVILLE IN
OSGOOD IN
ROCKVILLE IN
SEYMOUR IN
 VINCENNES IN



 NEW ORLEANS LA
 SHREVEPORT LA
 BALTIMORE MD
 BROOKHAVEN MS
 CLARKSDALE MS

CORINTH MS
 HATTIESBURG MS
 JACKSON MS
 TUPELO MS
 VICKSBURG MS

 WEST POINT MS
 CHARLOTTE NC
GRAHAM NC
 GREENSBORO NC
 HICKORY NC

 KELFORD NC
 WINSTON-SALEM NC
ATLANTIC CITY NJ
 BARBERTON OH
RAVENNA OH

DAVIS OK
 FRANKLIN PA
PITTSBURGH PA
BEAUFORT SC
 COLUMBIA SC

EDGEFIELD SC
GREER SC
GREENWOOD SC
 LAURENT SC
MARION SC

 BRISTOL TN
 CHATTANOOGA TN
 COLUMBIA TN
 COPPERHILL TN
 KNOXVILLE TN

 MEMPHIS TN
 NASHVILLE TN
 PULASKI TN
FT WORTH TX
PARIS TX

 BRISTOL VA
 NEWPORT NEWS VA
CLARKSBURG WV
 KEYSER WV


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 25, 2011)

Ya forgot Pocahontas, VA and Princeton W. VA. There was also one in Mullens, WVA.


----------



## Airboater (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, I found a Chero-Cola Embossed Bottle, Angled Block Name last year with McRae, GA as the bottler.  Never thought much about this bottle or knew how old it was until i found this blog.  There were quite a few tossed out along some railroad tracks where I was hunting in Georgia.  Found lots of different bottles.  Maybe I should do some research.  LOL


----------



## Wadersmith (Aug 6, 2021)

Duane73 said:


> Can't say I have..I have a list of cities I found but it is not complete...Check out some sanborn maps..I found the Cartersville GA bottler where I live was only a round a short time 4 years max.. The list is below and I know it not complete. I have some Ga bottles that are not listed here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a long shot but do still happen to have the Louisiana ones or the Pine bluff Arkansas  one


----------

